# Loagn Headstock Oil - Model 2555 (12")



## Wobbles (Aug 12, 2014)

Avid readers will know I've been playing with my new-to-me Logan 2555 non-stop for several weeks.  This weekend it hit me that the nice, flat tool resting place on top of the headstock was also a cover.  So out come the hex key sockets and off comes the cover.  I was shocked to find a gaping hole with about 1 tablespoon of oil.  Apparently, the cover had never come off in the intervening 1/2 century.  There was lots of burned-on goop to evidence that oil had once been there, but not much in the form of anything liquid. 

Luckily, the last bit of liquid runs to a shallow depression where it puddles and the large gear on the spindle splashed it around.  So it didn't technically go dry, but it was clear the spindle bearings were running mainly on memories. 

So all work has stopped until I can find where I set my Logan book down to get the correct spec and capacity on the headstock oil. This is obviously another place that needs an oil sight gauge!!

:thumbzup:


----------



## JR49 (Aug 12, 2014)

Woobles,     that "shallow depression" in the bottom of the headstock is the only place that the oil needs to be. The spindle bearings are sealed and permanently greassed, so they don't need that oil. The oil in the headstock well only needs to be high enough so that the "large gear on the spindle" (bull gear)  just dips into it, and transfers some to the small backgear. According to Logan Actuator, having too much oil in there can cause leaks. Also Scott Logan said "any quality 90-140 WT. gear oil will be better than what was recomended 40 to 60 years ago. One other bit of info, even the backgear shaft is lubricated with grease from the zerk fitting on the outside back of the headstock. So that gear oil in the well is only there for the two gears inside the headstock. Hope this helps, JR49

NOW FOR A SMALL RANT !!!  I am sure that there are many more members out there with Logans similar to Wobbles and mine, yet questions regarding them almost never get answered. Where are all of you?  I'm pretty sure that the 6500 series Logans (14" swing) are basically the same  variable speed drive lathes only bigger, so you 6550 owners could be chimming in also   RANT OVER !!!       PS-- If I never learn anything specific about my 2557 VH Logan on this forum, I am still volumes ahead with all the general machining instruction I've recieved from the great members here. So thanks again, JR49


----------



## RandyM (Aug 13, 2014)

JR49 said:


> NOW FOR A SMALL RANT !!!  I am sure that there are many more members out there with Logans similar to Wobbles and mine, yet questions regarding them almost never get answered. Where are all of you?  I'm pretty sure that the 6500 series Logans (14" swing) are basically the same  variable speed drive lathes only bigger, so you 6550 owners could be chimming in also   RANT OVER !!!       PS-- If I never learn anything specific about my 2557 VH Logan on this forum, I am still volumes ahead with all the general machining instruction I've recieved from the great members here. So thanks again, JR49



:whiteflag:

Yes, there are a few of us. And I own a 6561H. However, I am not one to jump in and offer speculation on my assumptions. I have not done any research on the comparison of the Logan lathe models. I am sure there are many similarities as well as many differences. But, I am not willing to give advise I am just guessing at. Sorry for your frustration. And yes, I understand your frustration on not getting answers and participation on technical information. I do what I can but in this instance I have no clue what your guys machines even look like. Hang in there, sometimes it may take a couple of times to ask the same question. I genuinely thank you for the info you provided, I learned something.


----------



## Wobbles (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks, JR.

I have done some follow-up to read about the sealed and greased headstock bearings.  That sounds well and good.  I have a vacuum oil rig and I'll be sucking all the oil out of the headstock after just a few more uses and returning to the lower oil level.  I pretty well figured it was over-filled.  I'm really simply using the oil to wash things up for me. 

Still looking for my Logan maintenance manual that I misplaced. 


On another note... a 1/2" tool holder arrived today and positions the tool way too high for my 12" lathe.  That's a shame because I have lots of 1/2" bits needing to make chips.  I can hear them calling now.  )


----------



## JR49 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wobbles said:


> Thanks, JR.
> 
> 
> On another note... a 1/2" tool holder arrived today and positions the tool way too high for my 12" lathe.  That's a shame because I have lots of 1/2" bits needing to make chips.  I can hear them calling now.  )



What kind of tool holder did you get? I went through the same thing a few months ago, looking for a QCTP.  I wasn't sure whether to get an AXA or the bigger BXA. The QCTP makers claimed that either would fit a 12" lathe. Maybe other 12" lathes can use either, BUT with 12" Logans, the "top of compound" to "spindle centerline" measurement is only exactly 1inch. I got the AXA size, and am I glad I did. With 1/2 " tools the tool holder is almost as low as it can go when the top cutting edge is on center. This info is probably too late, if you already have a holder, but thought I should let you know. Happy Machining, JR49


----------



## RandyM (Aug 14, 2014)

Wobbles said:


> I have a vacuum oil rig and I'll be sucking all the oil out of the headstock after just a few more uses and returning to the lower oil level.  I pretty well figured it was over-filled.  I'm really simply using the oil to wash things up for me.



My 6561H gearbox has an oil drain plug on the rear bottom side. Check and see if you have one, you can pull the plug and just let it drain.


----------



## Wobbles (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Loagn Headstock Oil - Model 2555 (12&quot*



JR49 said:


> What kind of tool holder did you get? I went through the same thing a few months ago, looking for a QCTP.  I wasn't sure whether to get an AXA or the bigger BXA. The QCTP makers claimed that either would fit a 12" lathe. Maybe other 12" lathes can use either, BUT with 12" Logans, the "top of compound" to "spindle centerline" measurement is only exactly 1inch. I got the AXA size, and am I glad I did. With 1/2 " tools the tool holder is almost as low as it can go when the top cutting edge is on center. This info is probably too late, if you already have a holder, but thought I should let you know. Happy Machining, JR49



I wanted a Quick Change TP, but frankly can't afford it due to the fact that my lathe came with nearly zero tooling, and no tailstock.  I talked the owner down $200 on that fact, but now I see it wasn't nearly enough.  At one time I had dreams of offsetting some of the cost of the lathe and missing tooling by selling the turret, but Ebay is covered up with ones that have zero bids. So I'm having to chuck out $$ for an AMAZING array of center drills, tail stocks, tail stock chucks, live centers, boring bars, knurling tools, etc, etc. 

What I do have is one of those Enco 4-sided tool holders that uses the set screws, which i really love, but my max bit is 3/8". I bought an Enco 1/2" version, but (as you noted) the 1" tool-to-work dimension is severely violated and the bit hits about 1/4" too high.  I had high hopes this 1/2" unit would also hold boring bars and parting tools, thus saving me those purchases. Definitely a work in progress. 

I was also able to get a lantern-type tool post with the 3 basic 1/4" tool holders, but already see that it's not nearly as stable as the square 3/8" Enco.

:thumbzup:

- - - Updated - - -



RandyM said:


> My 6561H gearbox has an oil drain plug on the rear bottom side. Check and see if you have one, you can pull the plug and just let it drain.



Randy -

Thanks for the tip, but the vacuum will also get all the bits of gasket sealer that fell into the "well", as well as the oil. 

:thumbzup:


----------



## Wobbles (Aug 19, 2014)

Well, my great tailstock buy on Ebay will arrive tomorrow.  I hope.  It was supposed to be here on Monday or Tuesday, but no luck.  We'll see if it was such a great purchase.

Meanwhile I'm being very patient. Extremely patient. Should probably be nominated for sainthood. Haven't yelled at the postman in almost 6 hours. Where's that dang tracking number ??!!  :angry:


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Aug 20, 2014)

Wobbles said:


> Well, my great tailstock buy on Ebay will arrive tomorrow.  I hope.  It was supposed to be here on Monday or Tuesday, but no luck.  We'll see if it was such a great purchase.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm being very patient. Extremely patient. Should probably be nominated for sainthood. Haven't yelled at the postman in almost 6 hours. Where's that dang tracking number ??!!  :angry:



Sure understand where you're coming from on that point.  My eBay purchases seem to be transported on the backs of pack mules rather than high speed trucks and trains...  Hope the new tail stock works well, plus any other goodies the brown(UPS) or pinstripe(USPS) Santas are bringing to you.  God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## Wobbles (Aug 22, 2014)

Jon In Tucson said:


> My eBay purchases seem to be transported on the backs of pack mules rather than high speed trucks and trains.



I'm fairly sure they now use camels caravans through the Khyber Pass.


Well, the Ebay special arrived and it was 1.5" too short.  So my night job boss gave me a spare tailstock off his Taiwanese lathe which turned out to be about 1.5 inches too tall.  I'm starting to feel like "Goldielocks".  Maybe the next one will be "just right".

  :rofl:


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 24, 2014)

Wobbles,

Most tailstocks (or at least most vintage ones - I'm not familiar with any of the ChiCom ones) consist of the tailstock sitting on a base (or riser block).  The base slides on and can be clamped to the bed or ways.  The tailstock sits on top of the base and can usually be moved front to back to adjust the ram in line with the spindle, or to allow you to cut a taper using the tailstock offset method.  Any chance that your eBay Special is just missing the base?  All of the Atlas bases are either 1.000" or 2.000" tall but they didn't actually have to be.

If not (missing), you could make a 1.500" riser fairly easily.  If the base on the one you just got at least fits your bed, that is.

Robert D.


----------



## kenscabs (Aug 24, 2014)

Alright I'll jump in there.....  I'm a 6560H owner.  New to the forum but 25 years on my Logan.  Mine had some kind of oil in the head stock as well though it wasn't nasty.  I cleaned it out and added light machine oil, SAE32 I believe.  Basically 10wt hydraulic oil.  I use that oil on practically everything (change gears, rack, lead screw, etc.) because I'd rather wipe up a bunch of oil then have a thick oil or grease collecting chips, sawdust, small animals or whatever.  One of the biggest mistakes I made the first time I tore down and cleaned the QC gear box was to grease the gears.


----------



## Algonquin (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't mean to hi-jack but I am very new to machining and have a Logan 200, a 1942 , anyone know what oil I should use on it . I can access almost any oil at work, I'm a aircraft mechanic in a big shop. A friend told me that he uses a non detergent oil, like a straight mineral oil. Thanks in advance, tom


----------



## AR1911 (Sep 25, 2014)

Use ISO68 Spindle Oil, or hydraulic oil. It's about 20W in automotive terms.
On the ways you should use Way oil, mobil Vactra 2 is most common.  
On the gears, I use Lucas 5th wheel grease though Logan recommends regular grease.

There are lots of lube points, be sure you get them all.
If you do not have a manual, order one from Logan. Just do it.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 26, 2014)

Tom,

If you want a bound hard copy, by all means order it from Logan.  However, for immediate reference, the one and only Logan Operation, Maintenance and Parts manual that we have in Downloads happens to be on the 200 Series.  Lube instructions are on pages 9 and 10.  It says to use SAE 10 and graphite grease, where indicated.  However, I wouldn't be surprised if, as Atlas did, Logan later changed the recommendation to SAE 20.


----------



## Algonquin (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks guys, I just got a download copy of the manual and will lube the lathe before in use it, thanks again.


----------

